# Heresy Shoutbox



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

We've now added a live chatbox to the top of every page on the forum.

I decided to add this to give Heresy a distinctive "live" forum feel. Every member of the site will automatically log in and be able to converse in real time without the need to have seperate chat windows.

This wasn't added to replace the main forum chat area. The "old" superior chatroom is still the main area on the site for detailed discussion. 

Members that don't wish to see the chatbox have the option of minimising it via the







button to the right when they enter the site.


Jezlad


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

could we get the shout box on the live chat page...would be nice to see both in one spot while working on mini's


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Just curious but what is the point of both on the same page?


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

So i can talk in both places with a single window as some people are on the box and some are in chat. sucks to have to switch windows.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Unfortunately this isn't possible without using it globally on every page which puts too much strain on the server.

I've enabled font colours and a few bb codes. You can now add links to the shoutbox and it automatically links the threads people have replied to for you to access quickly.

It rocks!!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've noticed recently that a lot of members are using the chatbox instead of the forums for rules questions, army advice and general tips.

I don't have a problem with this at all - 40k discussion is our forte after all. The reason for this post though is to point out that only a very small percentage of the 280-300 regular site members use the chatbox.

You'll receive far better advise if you start a thread on the subject. Doing so will do two things, firstly it'll enable you to present your query to a wider audience. Secondly, without content the site will cease to grow. Googlebots munch up your words and help ensure we place higher on searches. This helps generate expansion and therefore more posting, which in the long term equates to better answers to the questions you've been asking in the chatbox...

Ask in chat by all means but also ensure you post these same questions in the forums. The chatbox is a great tool, I thoroughly enjoy it, but i'll have no qualms removing it to preserve the site and boost post levels back to the "pre-box" era.

Cheers guys, get those threads started!!!

Preserve the Box!


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

I Love the Box!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

It doesn't come up for me most of the time. Is there a way to turn it on if it is not there?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The shout box doesn't come up?

Theres no way it won't show up... Unless you've minimised it with the







symbol on the top right.


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

the only thing i dont like about the shoutbox is that if you try to see what people are talking about or if you looked away and try to see what someone said if a person types something then you get kicked to the bottom. It gets impossible when people are talking back and forth quickly.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah that is a problem. It actually happens to me even when nothing new has been typed as well.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

It's ajax.

It automatically refreshes the shoutbox every three seconds.

Theres nothing I can do to change it, sorry guys.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Still not finding it on any page except for the Forum home page....


----------

